# Gemeinsames Verlegen von Gleich- und Wechselspannung



## cedurak (27 September 2018)

Hallo ! 

Laut Norm ist es ja zulässig verschiedene Stromkreise in einem Kabelkanal zu legen. Beeinflussen sich Wechsel- und Gleichspannung? Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich lediglich eine Wechselspannungs-Zuleitung habe, diese gemeinsam mit meinem Gleichspannungsstromkreis in einem Kanal zu verlegen? 
Alles H07V-K Leitungen. 

MfG
Cedurak


----------



## Astranase (27 September 2018)

Bei Wechselspannung von 50Hz kein Problem.
Es wird zwar geraten Leistung und Steuerung zu trennen aber oft geht das kaum und viele kümmert das überhaupt nicht


----------



## Nitrozin (8 Oktober 2018)

Wir legen, wenn nicht anders möglich die Einzeladern der Zuleitung verdrillt in den Kanal oder direkt als Kabel.
(wg. EMV / Einkopplungproblemen)


----------

